# shoot me now



## smokin trees (Jun 8, 2012)

I have a feeling this is gonna be serious...

...always liked to bbq, but most been over a gas flame. Just recently started watching season 1 of pitmasters and it got me inspired to start smoking. 

So hello everyone.  I'm glad to be here. 

I'm from Houston, tx area; got a wife, two kids and two dogs. We love to party and enjoy hanging out with new and old friends.  Hope to get to know you all real soon. 


Joe


----------



## scarbelly (Jun 8, 2012)

Hello Joe and 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






to SMF - glad to have you here


----------



## dewetha (Jun 8, 2012)

hey there! that is how i got started in this fun hobby. late night hotel tv while on work travel. been grilling on charcoal or gas since 7th grade. but i'm from chicago. what do we know about low and slow! lol. this site is a goldmine of knowledge and great people. i'm almost ready to shake off that novice tag. except for an occasional learning experience(aka screw up) the help here has guided me through some good Q.

enjoy your stay and Fire up that smoker.


----------



## smokin trees (Jun 9, 2012)

lol...gotta love the boob toob and the internets.

i actually don't have a smoker yet.  ...i'm going to pick this one up tomorrow; it's brand new and the dude only wants $50!!!













i can't find any info on it, though.  looks to be a charcoal/wood burner w/ only a single "upper" rack.  what's cool about it, other than it only being $50, is that it's got sam adams logos on it, and that just happens to be the beer i've been drinking lately.

anyone know anything about this smoker...i.e. manufacturer?  make? model?

i'm going to pick it up tomorrow afternoon, season it for a good 4-5 hours when i get home, then let it rest for a half a day or so, then start my first smoking w/ my first brisket!  lol...did i mention i like jumping into deep-ends w/ both feet?  lol

fortunately, it seems i found a good place to help me through what may be a challenging next 48hrs.

joe


----------



## s2k9k (Jun 9, 2012)

Hi Joe! 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





  to SMF!!! That's a nice looking smoker and a heck of a deal! Welcome to your new addiction, you'll be wanting to smoke something every weekend! You have come to the right place, lot's of great people here to help you along your journey!

Would you do us a favor and update your profile to include your location, it helps others when they offer advice to know where you are, Thanks!

Keep us posted how that brisket goes and if you need any help along the way we are here for you!


----------



## smokin trees (Jun 9, 2012)

thanks i hope it works out okay.  at least its not that expensive just in case.  

any idea what mfg make or model?

joe


----------



## s2k9k (Jun 9, 2012)

smokin trees said:


> thanks i hope it works out okay.  at least its not that expensive just in case.
> 
> any idea what mfg make or model?
> 
> joe


I Googled it and found it was a promotion from Sam Adams but I couldn't find who made it. Saw people say they didn't think it was a WSM or Brinkman but was very close to both.


----------



## smokin trees (Jun 9, 2012)

S2K9K said:


> I Googled it and found it was a promotion from Sam Adams but I couldn't find who made it. Saw people say they didn't think it was a WSM or Brinkman but was very close to both.


same here  ...not much other than a few people saying they won it.  i guess i'll have to call sam adams.

joe


----------



## cuse3378 (Jun 9, 2012)

Welcome


----------



## shoneyboy (Jun 9, 2012)

Welcome to SMF Joe....from SE Louisiana....ShoneyBoy


----------



## smokin trees (Jun 9, 2012)

thanks everyone for the warm welcome.  i can't wait to see where this goes...

...being recently removed from co to tx, this gives a new meaning to "smokin a fatty"

joe


----------



## smokin trees (Jun 9, 2012)

GOT IT!

...and i'm popping the top on a sam adams to celebrate ;)



















now if i can just figure out what these bars are supposed to be for??  almost look like they hook onto the grill and lift it up w/ the top?  anyone got a more intelligent answer for me?







joe


----------



## s2k9k (Jun 9, 2012)

I'm not an expert on charcoal smokers but I think I've seen them used with the hooks to hang things like sausage or a bird in a bag. That's my guess and we'll let an expert tell me if I'm right or not.


----------



## smokin trees (Jun 10, 2012)

i am still unsure of what those rods and hangers are supposed to do.  also did some seasoning to the smoker.  i think i need a thermometer though because the one on the lid doesnt look like it is working properly. ...which leads me to my next statement.....i think the fire got too hot at one point during the seasoning where i was trying to bring the temps up to 500.  ...i ended up burning/peeling the paint off the outside of the smoker!!  doh ...the inside looks okay, but it was kind of dark outside so i am not 100% sure there is no damage inside.  i will take some pics when the sun rises..

joe


----------



## smokin trees (Jun 10, 2012)

f me running...the inside is all flakey too.  i am having to wire brush the whole inside and out :(

hehehhe...shoot me now!

joe


----------



## smokin trees (Jun 10, 2012)

omgoodness...  what a day.  will update when i get to compooter.


----------



## smokin trees (Jun 10, 2012)

well...i promised pics

the bad







the top about 25% done







the barrel as good as it's gonna get on the inside







got it all back together and smoking for some seasoning...added a little digital thermometer to the top.  the factory one was definitely jacked!













next thing i need to do is figure out how to keep the temps constant.  i can get it up to 250 only by opening the door and giving it a little more o2.  then if i close the door, the temps start nose diving to between 170-190.  the fire just isn't getting enough o2 even with the vents on the bottom fully open.  i guess i'm going to need a fan or something to help the air actively get into the fire area.

any ideas?

also, i'm going to also get a maverick remote thermometer...which one is the recommended one?

joe


----------



## brdprey (Jun 11, 2012)

" lets see i keep them bullets somewhere over, ah , maybe they are over" :)

its an addicting hobby my friend.


----------



## smokinhusker (Jun 11, 2012)

Hello and welcome to SMF!


----------



## wingnut (Jun 11, 2012)

Welcome, Cornhole Tx. (?)   (Well ...... I know of Conrow Tx.)      Another Texican Smoker!!!!

Rockport here, you'll love this place, and learn LOTS!!!!  ( I sure have!)

Don't be afraid to ask questions, there is a LOT of knowledge here, and a LOT of good advice.

SOOOOO........Welcome and good smoking,  &  'Smoke 'em if you got got 'em' !!!

Larry


----------



## smokin trees (Jun 12, 2012)

WINGNUT said:


> Welcome, Cornhole Tx. (?)   (Well ...... I know of Conrow Tx.)      Another Texican Smoker!!!!
> 
> Rockport here, you'll love this place, and learn LOTS!!!!  ( I sure have!)
> 
> ...


yeah, it used to be "cornhole" when i was growing up, now where i'm at it's like a tx version of 90210...  freakin' woodlands area is crazy these days.

joe


----------



## smokin trees (Jun 12, 2012)

yee dawgy...

...lit up the smoker at 12pm-ish, let the coals burn in the little coal chimney, then when out and dumped out the coals into the coal pan and then added some hickory chunks (more than last time on both).  i was able to hold the temps stead at about 230*f, so i'm thinking i'm getting the hang of it.  

tomorrow i'm going to order the maverick et-732, that way i don't have to be outside in the hotass texas weather.  ...shoot w/o a fire i'm already at 100*f!  lol

i need more charcoal and wood chunks :(  i burned through it all w/ no meat to show for it :(

hey, quick question...i'm new to this charcoal/wood cooking thing.  can i keep adding charcoal after the first stuff that i light or is it best to just use wood from then on after the first coals?

joe


----------



## dewetha (Jun 12, 2012)

do a quick search on the minion method for coals.


----------



## smokin trees (Jun 16, 2012)

dewetha said:


> do a quick search on the minion method for coals.


been working for me since you suggested it!  thanks a bunch.  

this is a great site w/ a good bunch of people.  thanks!

joe


----------



## rich in the (Apr 2, 2016)

There is one of these _smokers??_ available on ebay NOW_.  _Since I am the original Samuel Adams Fanboy, I thought I had to have it
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






   so I made a rather low offer (opening bid is $300,-$300 is the price of a WSM, which this guy AIN'T). but after seeing what happened when my friend

tried seasoning it,













IMAG0574.jpg



__ rich in the
__ Apr 2, 2016


----------

